# Should i sell my Tivo?



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

After problems i've had with my Tivo (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=313155) i'm now thinking that it may be best to sell Tivo and get a Toppy or Humax PVR as trying to fix this problem could be to big a job for me to do. When it was all working i loved my Tivo but now it's a shadow of its former self and it may be time to put it (and me) out of its misery 

It's not something i want to do but i think it would be better in the long run if i left it to the proffesionals, what do you think?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Erm... it still works, doesn't it? It's still the best thing available even without the networking stuff? I managed for ages without it, anyway 

Still, you're choice.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Erm... it still works, doesn't it? It's still the best thing available even without the networking stuff? I managed for ages without it, anyway
> 
> Still, you're choice.


Yes it still works although i have no way of *ahem* saving programmes anymore, and after having everthing set up running sweet its like having the batteries run out on your favourite toy on christmas day

Its just not the same


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll give you a fiver for it. Delivered.

It might be worth your while just buying a new HDD from one of the regulars here and dropping it in your TiVo. Would certinly save time if you don't know how to fiddle with IP addresses etc.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

£6 and I'll pay delivery charges


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> Yes it still works although i have no way of *ahem* saving programmes anymore, and after having everthing set up running sweet its like having the batteries run out on your favourite toy on christmas day
> 
> Its just not the same


But if you buy a toppy or homechoice you won't have that capability, just a much less good PVR ? 

Don't really follow your logic 

I'd either try and seek help fixing the TiVo "functionality" you have lost, or just enjoy the TiVo without it ?


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Like someone said above, you could buy a Brand New 200Gb Upgrade Drive for £79 , have it configured with the Network Drivers and get yourself back up and running. 

Its going to be a lot cheaper than buying a new (possibly inferior PVR) and you would still be able to format and re-use the old drive!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok thanks for the replys, something i hadn't thought of and that i will probably pursue. Where should i look for a drive, ebay?


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

the forums do not allow me to self promote my website, but others are allowed to direct you.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have absolutely nothing to do with either of these but you could do worse than try:

www.tivoheaven.com

or

www.tivoland.com

Good luck in restoring your TiVo


----------



## Cormode (Feb 27, 2003)

you can fix it (or get it fixed) far cheaper than a new device.

You have a minor config problem that a computer repair man familiar with tivo could fix in under an hour.

I assume this is a series 1 device with an addon cachecard?

If you can't get it back up yourself, offer to pay someone in the forum to do it for you. Surely shipping it someplace in the UK and back can't be too costly.

I live in the USA or I'd happily fix it for you.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

and if you give up on Tivo you WILL regret it!!!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

PhilG said:


> and if you give up on Tivo you WILL regret it!!!


I know i will as i loved setting up all the modules in tivoweb and loved it even more when i could access tivo through wap on my phone when on hols. These little things meant a lot and when i lost them through my own stupid fault i thought i wouldn't get them back and it just seemed that Tivo was half the thing it used to be


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

If you are patient, there is more than enough help on this forum to get you back up and running

I'd suggest the following EASY steps

1. (The hardest) Find the IP address of your Tivo
2. Connect Tivo and your pc together (as I suggested earlier) to set ALL the Tivo network settings to be EXACTLY what you want them to be (IP address, subnet mask and gateway address - the IP address of your router)
3. Connect your pc back to the network and make sure IT still works
4. If you need to, tell your router NOT to assign an IP address to the Tivo (for this you may need Tivos MAC address which the config utility can tell you)
5. Connect your Tivo to your network
6. Try "ping"ing your Tivo IP address - if you get a reply, you're almost there!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

healeydave said:


> the forums do not allow me to self promote my website, but others are allowed to direct you.


Thanks Dave - I'll remember that.... couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## rhialto (Oct 13, 2002)

If you get a Topfield you'll bitterly regret it. They are useless compared to TiVo.

Only slightly better than video tape.


----------



## HappyHiker (May 20, 2002)

rhialto said:


> If you get a Topfield you'll bitterly regret it. They are useless compared to TiVo.
> 
> Only slightly better than video tape.


I'm suprised you say that, I have a toppy and love it _almost_ as mush as the Tivo. The new Firmware makes the EPG really good, and a copule of taps make it excellent. Auto Scheduler lets you record by program name, which is a must have after tivo, and used cleverly is like a season pass(without the first run only- but lets face it that never works properly anyway) Shame it won't do Sky of an external source mind you.

What don't you like about the toppy ? Or have you just had a really excellent video tape ;-)


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi,
just read through ALL the posts. Whew!
This is the way see the problem...
I have looked at [email protected] and the way it scans the network.
It seems that by default it will only scan within the basic range of the pc - in your case 192.168.1 .xxx
If the Tivo is set at a different subnet than this I don't think that [email protected] will find it. I see that you can put a manual scan address range in - problem is you have no idea of the Tivo address and so would need to scan every possible ip address i.e 0.0.0.0 to 255.255.255.255

I tried that but it didn't seem to scan.
You could try Advanced IP Scanner or Advanced Lan Scanner. I am trying IP Scanner and it appears to be scanning - but may take some time finding anything if it starts at 0.0.0.0

A long reply but maybe worth looking at if you don't want to swap hard disks about.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Hmmmm, the plot thickens

I did a scan range from 204.176.49.1 to 204.176.49.10 because i checked my kernel log on Tivo and saw this ip 

Anyway like i said i scanned this range and this is what it found:



Tried telnetting to that ip and nothing


----------



## Cormode (Feb 27, 2003)

What you're looking at there is a set of computers fairly distant from your home network. The 24 hops means the computers could be litterally anywhere in the world.

To scan as you are attempting to will likely fail since the Tivo is almost certainly not on the same subnet as your computer or router. Since it's not on the same subnet, a ping request from your computer will not be 'heard' by the tivo.

putting your computer on the same subnet may or may not be possible.
- directly connect your computer to the tivo with a single ethernet cable. May sure the light indicates connectivity
- set your computer manually IP to 192.xxx.xxx.xxx - choose whatever you like, I suggest the first octet be 192 since *hopefully* that is the same as the tivo. 
- set your subnet to 0.0.0.0
- type ping 192.255.255.255 - the tivo might respond to this
- run the ip scanner.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> Tried telnetting to that ip and nothing


That is the TiVo server your TiVo last connected to during a daily call, so not surprising you can't telnet to it.


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

If Cormode's suggestion doesn't work the problem then is what to scan. Because you have no idea of the ip address, in theory you have to scan them all. On the (reasonable) assumption that it is in the 192 range,you could scan all in 192 - 192.0.0.0 to 192.255.255.255
That would still take a while, depending on hardware I'm sure a day or two if not much longer. (I'm sure someone else might have a better idea on that - I recall reading somewhere a FULL scan of all addresses could take a year.)

If you do that and do not get a response then I would think the only real option is to then pull the harddisk and put it into a pc to look at the files to see what has been set.

(It could even still be a faulty card.)

(just checked this before posting and noticed I had put in 198 and not 192 - easily done)


----------

